# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  FDA To Ban Organic Farming?

## michaelr

FDA To Ban Organic Farming?

This is how Monsanto, who essentially the FDA will come after family and organic farms. Again, for the purpose of Patenting Foods! 

All the machine guns and 30 round clips are making sense, in a sick way. 

I suggest we mail them some organic fertilizer, perhaps nice and fresh, right out of the cows ass!

----------


## Invayne

Monsanto is one of our owners...the best thing to do is to get off of their plantation.

----------


## michaelr

> Monsanto is one of our owners...the best thing to do is to get off of their plantation.


No. They don't get to keep it.

----------

Coolwalker (05-20-2014),Longshot (05-19-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> FDA To Ban Organic Farming?
> 
> This is how Monsanto, who essentially the FDA will come after family and organic farms. Again, for the purpose of Patenting Foods! 
> 
> All the machine guns and 30 round clips are making sense, in a sick way. 
> 
> I suggest we mail them some organic fertilizer, perhaps nice and fresh, right out of the cows ass!


Extremely unlikely. More likely they'd just weaken the regulations to make it easier to pass industrial foods off as organic. Oh wait, they've already done that at least once.

----------


## Katzndogz

The feds under the tyrant Obama would like to ban farming completely.

----------


## DeadEye

This is all part of Agenda21. I bet y'all forgot about it since it hasn't been on the MSM. The government controls are designed to lower population numbers, not for your safety.

----------

Coolwalker (05-20-2014),michaelr (05-19-2014)

----------


## Dolly

> Small and large organic farmsalike that sell produce would be impacted by the proposed new rules, which would place burdensome restrictions on everything from compost to livestock to water – so much so that many organic farmers will be forced out of business, said Judith McGeary, executive director of the Farm and Ranch Freedom Alliance, a national organization that supports independent family farmers. The restrictions placed on compost would be so severe that it amounts to a ban. Organic farms that have livestock in close proximity to their crops also would find it difficult to clear government rules. Additionally, organic farms that use surface water would be forced to test their water regularly. All total, it could add up to many organic farms simply closing, unable to grow crops naturally or unable to afford the cost.  It’s all part of the FDA’s food safety proposals that impact all farms – not just organic. But it’s the organic farms that will be hit hardest. Congress handed FDA the power in 2010 to regulate farms.
> 
> http://www.offthegridnews.com/2014/0...ganic-farming/


This government is out of control. It's starting to target the feel-good healthy stuff liberals like. That should go over like a lead balloon. Aren't groceries expensive enough?

----------

DeadEye (05-19-2014),Invayne (05-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> This government is out of control. It's starting to target the feel-good healthy stuff liberals like. That should go over like a lead balloon. Aren't groceries expensive enough?


Wait till they go after the water. Collectivist are hell bent on complete governmental control of everything.

----------


## michaelr

> Wait till they go after the water. Collectivist are hell bent on complete governmental control of everything.


They're going after water now. You have cases involving $75,000 fines for using your pond water for crops and livestock. You'll lose property rather you pay it or spend more fighting it.

There is a new report out that states that if you eat totally organic for one week, you'll get rid of up to 90 percent of the pesticides that you get from GMOs. No wonder the food ''safety'' acts are against organics here in New OrwellianVille!

----------


## Invayne

> They're going after water now. You have cases involving $75,000 fines for using your pond water for crops and livestock. You'll lose property rather you pay it or spend more fighting it.


Plus in a few states, it's illegal to collect rainwater.

Can't quite see the "logic" in that one...

----------


## Roadmaster

> Plus in a few states, it's illegal to collect rainwater.
> 
> Can't quite see the "logic" in that one...


 Today I wouldn't doubt it's not a federal offense to collect rainwater.

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (05-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Plus in a few states, it's illegal to collect rainwater.
> 
> Can't quite see the "logic" in that one...


They consider water, like they do every damn thing else, their property, and you have no rights to that. This will allow them to securitize it, trade water derivatives. Hell, check this out, they tried to securitize weather.....

Introduction To Weather Derivatives


In order to trade it, the must claim ownership. Technocrats aren't just insane, and disconnected, they're psychopathic!

----------

Invayne (05-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> They consider water, like they do every damn thing else, their property, and you have no rights to that. This will allow them to securitize it, trade water derivatives. Hell, check this out, they tried to securitize weather.....
> 
> Introduction To Weather Derivatives
> 
> 
> In order to trade it, the must claim ownership. Technocrats aren't just insane, and disconnected, they're psychopathic!


Ah, I had forgotten about that. Fucking crazy.

----------

michaelr (05-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

Mayhap this should be in its own thread....ri ront row...
Working From a-FFAR to Seize Food

They want everything. This may sound nuts, I get that, but I also connect dots and I'm fairly good at seeing things for what they are. Once they get control of your food, water, travel, you name it, hell peeps, your children, they have you, and they can decide if your worthy to live or not!

----------

Invayne (05-19-2014)

----------


## ManilaFolder

Monsanto and all other monopolies/oligopolies are the real problem in America. People always complain about the wealth gap and the 1%. These people need to realize that instead of scapegoating the bankers, we should be looking at the monopolies and oligopolies that run the USA. These mono/oligopolies need to be busted up. Whether it is done by the people are the government does not matter. Bust up the monopolies and oligopolies and perhaps we will see some real change in America.

----------


## michaelr

> Monsanto and all other monopolies/oligopolies are the real problem in America. People always complain about the wealth gap and the 1%. These people need to realize that instead of scapegoating the bankers, we should be looking at the monopolies and oligopolies that run the USA. These mono/oligopolies need to be busted up. Whether it is done by the people are the government does not matter. Bust up the monopolies and oligopolies and perhaps we will see some real change in America.


They are the technocrats, and they have a few advantages. Monsanto is the FDA, they are tax exempt, they recieve QE, bailouts, and stimulus funding. How can we fight that without fighting the entire system? GE is the same way, all the multinationals and TBTJail banks are in the same boat. 

Have you ever read Rule 11 in Iraq's ''constitution''? It's not just Iraq either. Need a IMF ''loan''? Sign onto monsanto and criminalize heritage seeds, no shit.

----------

Invayne (05-19-2014),ManilaFolder (05-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Mayhap this should be in its own thread....ri ront row...
> Working From a-FFAR to Seize Food
> 
> They want everything. This may sound nuts, I get that, but I also connect dots and I'm fairly good at seeing things for what they are. Once they get control of your food, water, travel, you name it, hell peeps, your children, they have you, and they can decide if your worthy to live or not!


Michigan has already outlawed chickens and beekeeping...just a matter of time and the rest of us will see the same.

----------

michaelr (05-20-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Have you ever read Rule 11 in Iraq's ''constitution''?


No. What's that?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Why would Michigan outlaw chickens and beekeeping??  even in rural areas?

----------


## metheron

> Michigan has already outlawed chickens and beekeeping...just a matter of time and the rest of us will see the same.


Thats a bit of a stretch.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1235774/mic...nd-beekeepers/




> The ruling will allow local governments to arbitrarily ban goats, chickens and  beehives on any property where there are 13 homes within one eighth mile or a  residence within 250 feet of the property

----------


## Invayne

> Why would Michigan outlaw chickens and beekeeping??  even in rural areas?


Apparently, city people moving to the country are bitching because they don't want to live near farm animals.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1235774/mic...nd-beekeepers/

Sounds like what happened to us Long Islanders...rich assholes from the city didn't like our way of life so we had to change for them...including outlawing clotheslines because they didn't want to see laundry hanging in Duh Hamptons.

----------


## michaelr

> Michigan has already outlawed chickens and beekeeping...just a matter of time and the rest of us will see the same.


They'll have to take mine away.

----------


## michaelr

> No. What's that?


Bremer had 10 original rules to be imposed on the Iraqi's. On his way out the door, literally one foot out, he added an 11th rule, and it became article 81, witch states....




> *Iraq law Requires Seed Licenses November 13, 2004* _"According to Order 81, paragraph 66 - [B], issued by L. Paul Bremer [CFR], the people in Iraq are now prohibited from saving seeds and may only plant seeds for their food from licensed, authorized U.S. distributors. The paragraph states, "Farmers shall be prohibited from re-using seeds of protected varieties or any variety mentioned in items 1 and 2 of paragraph [C] of Article 14 of this chapter."_
> ( http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/11/13/2023220 )Written in massively intricate legalese, Order 81 directs the reader at Article 14, paragraph 2 [C] to paragraph [B] of Article 4, which states any variety that is different from any other known variety may be registered in any country and become a protected variety of seed - thus defaulting it into the "protected class" of seeds and prohibiting the Iraqis from reusing them the following season. Every year, the Iraqis must destroy any seed they have, and repurchase seeds from an authorized supplier, or face fines, penalties and/or jail time. "


Almost forgot the damn link.......

----------

DeadEye (05-20-2014),Invayne (05-20-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Bremer had 10 original rules to be imposed on the Iraqi's. On his way out the door, literally one foot out, he added an 11th rule, and it became article 81, witch states....
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot the damn link.......


Oh fer fux sake. I hope they're not abiding by that bullshit.

----------


## michaelr

> Oh fer fux sake. I hope they're not abiding by that bullshit.


It's a war zone, I expect it to be forever a war zone. Abide or die. Black water is owned by Monsanto....it's called Xi now, and I think it has another name.

----------


## DeadEye

> Bremer had 10 original rules to be imposed on the Iraqi's. On his way out the door, literally one foot out, he added an 11th rule, and it became article 81, witch states....
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot the damn link.......


I tell ya, the collectivist know no bounds. Everything belongs to the collective and there are no individuals. The only rights you have are the ones allowed by the collective.

----------

michaelr (05-20-2014)

----------


## Dolly

> They're going after water now. You have cases involving $75,000 fines for using your pond water for crops and livestock. You'll lose property rather you pay it or spend more fighting it.
> 
> There is a new report out that states that if you eat totally organic for one week, you'll get rid of up to 90 percent of the pesticides that you get from GMOs. No wonder the food ''safety'' acts are against organics here in New OrwellianVille!


The govt Left cannot begin to balance the interests of so many of it's constituent groups. Oops.

----------


## Trinnity

> They consider water, like they do every damn thing else, their property, and you have no rights to that. This will allow them to securitize it, trade water derivatives. Hell, check this out, they tried to securitize weather.....
> 
> Introduction To Weather Derivatives
> 
> 
> In order to trade it, the must claim ownership. Technocrats aren't just insane, and disconnected, they're psychopathic!


And apparently they consider themselves a separate entity from the people and have dominion over us. What do you call that?

----------


## Coolwalker

_Attention people, this is the United Nations speaking...we will control all of earth if you will stop getting in our way. It's getting rather annoying._

----------

michaelr (05-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> And apparently they consider themselves a separate entity from the people and have dominion over us. What do you call that?


Cockeyed,contemptible,calamitous,corner thinking from dunces? No,,Marxism maybe?

----------


## michaelr

> And apparently they consider themselves a separate entity from the people and have dominion over us. What do you call that?


We live in an oligarchy, but most important is the technocratic dictatorship.

----------

DeadEye (05-20-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> FDA To Ban Organic Farming?
> 
> This is how Monsanto, who essentially the FDA will come after family and organic farms. Again, for the purpose of Patenting Foods! 
> 
> All the machine guns and 30 round clips are making sense, in a sick way. 
> 
> I suggest we mail them some organic fertilizer, perhaps nice and fresh, right out of the cows ass!


We are already enslaved.  We just don't know it yet.  Once these leftist aholes control *all* of the food production, they will mandate the implanted chip/rfid.  Once "the mark" is implemented, know that our time on earth is almost at an end.

----------

DeadEye (05-20-2014),michaelr (05-20-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> _Attention people, this is the United Nations speaking...we will control all of earth if you will stop getting in our way. It's getting rather annoying._


Nobody's really getting in their way.  More like....ignoring them while we can.  I know some good ole boys that are looking forward to BH target practice, though.  They've already been practicing.

----------

michaelr (05-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

You want to end the UN? Welcome the revolution, starting with the CFR.

----------


## Longshot

> You want to end the UN? Welcome the revolution, starting with the CFR.


Just wait till some Lincoln wanna be declares that the nobody has the right to secede from the UN.

----------

DeadEye (05-20-2014)

----------


## metheron

I don't care if the UN is disbanded or not, I just wish we weren't a part of it. NATO too.

----------

